# ALPINK Edition tires LOL !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok so the other nite in chat i mentioned about making some SLIGHTLY pink tires to our buddy ALPINK . Being a man of my word i told him i would post up some pics of what they look like . SOoooo i mounted up some onto Hot RoD / Indy rims , AW rims , and stock skinny rims for all to see . WARNING *** these are just a tad BRITE *** so break out the sun glasses ! 

Bear :woohoo:
*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll take em all. invoice me. LOL ! really good looking tires man!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Funky!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> I'll take em all. invoice me. LOL ! really good looking tires man!


*Gee AL looking at the time stamp ( 2 min ) you weren't waiting on these were ya ? LOL Weeeelllll i guess i best make sure i get ya some . I am gonna mess with yet another magenta type pink blend yet from my NEON's. So if that is ok i will hold off another couple of days and contact ya ? I may end up with some other crazy look or color :freak: b4 long ! 

Thanks , Bear :wave: *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Maaaan! If someone passed me on the track with those I would crash from being blinded.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok so while i had a tad bit of time and desire i decided to see what the ALPINK tires would look like as a Cow tire ! So without further adoo or is it Moo ?

Bear :wave:

Translucents on left , pink Cows in middle and standard Cows on right ! :freak:
*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I approve!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy Cow those are some PINK tires.

Bob...Very Neat...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Holy Cow those are some PINK tires.
> 
> Bob...Very Neat...zilla


*LOL Well i WAS gonna do some brite orange next but decided to do some translucent neonish greeny stuff next ! they are in the molds as i type . Man talk about hurting the eyes ... but if ya race ya can't miss which car is yours LOL ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Mean greens are done so i figured i would post em up . 

Bear :wave:

AL a PM is on the way ! 
*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang it Bear!! Those look edible.. like them gummy sharks candies I used to get! :lol:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dang it Bear!! Those look edible.. like them gummy sharks candies I used to get! :lol:


*LOL Ya i may need to place em on wax paper like those dots thingies ! Maybe soon i will do more BLACK tires ? 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*kids never get in trouble do they...only when they get caught*



bearsox said:


> *LOL Ya i may need to place em on wax paper like those dots thingies ! Maybe soon i will do more BLACK tires ?
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *


Those tires look Yummy as a Gummy.

This link calls them Candy Buttons. I remember them as a kid too.

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/candy-buttons-2pack.htm

Make sure you read the story about how this one gal as a kid got money for candy as a kid.

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/bubble-gum-cigars.htm

I handed out these gum cigars when both of our kids were born. First was pink and then later was blue...so long ago but, not that long ago.

Bob...her Elderly Aunt had a tendency for "tipping the bottle"...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Bob thanks so much for that link ! I perused it and found the sugar free as i'm a diabetic and voila ... Root beer barrels and salt water taffy ! Plenty of cool stuff to try ya can't find in any local venue ! Oh and BTW those gummi pic gave me more color ideas LOL :freak:

Bear *:wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bear those tires are way cool, & thanks to Bob for posting the link, my Mother is a diabetic and I know how hard it is to find good sugar free candies and treats that taste good. I passed the link along to her.

Many thanks

Boosted


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Bear those tires are way cool, & thanks to Bob for posting the link, my Mother is a diabetic and I know how hard it is to find good sugar free candies and treats that taste good. I passed the link along to her.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Boosted


*Thanks Boosted ! On the tires ...while i make em for fun in these crazy colors they actually work as well as the other standard black or whites . The other good thing for SOME racers is for a guy with poor vision on a big track you will not have issues finding or seeing your car from the rest . You just may have a few guy ribbing ya till you pass em anyway !

On the Diabetic candy... i REALLY appreciate it any time someone points out this type of info ! Most take it for granted the vast selection of available foods they have . We who are afflicted with this disease have such a narrow selection in some areas it's brutal. Simple meals are at times an adventure to make and desserts a nightmare. So it's nice to find a snack like these ya don't have to do anything but enjoy ! 

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad you guys are digging the Candy link. My wife Ginger is a diabetic also and will have to show her the link also via E-Mail.

Love the bright and gummy looking tire idea. I have Neon paint to Phssssst bodies with too....Now you see me...now you don't....later sucker...Vroooooooooooom.

Bob...Blue By "U"...zilla


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Base Compound*

I assume that you are starting with a translucent, 2-part RTV. Is it the one from Micro_mark, or someone else's?


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

Dennis -

Those look really yummy and tasty!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I went to Henry's last weekend and seen a guy running his Indy car with Cow Tires and they looks crazy going around the track!!

I gotta have me a set Bear :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

tabcomary said:


> I assume that you are starting with a translucent, 2-part RTV. Is it the one from Micro_mark, or someone else's?


Sorry so late on this but did not see it till now ! I use a LOAD of different mixes when i do up FUN stuff like this . On the translucents the base was an Eager Polys products i was low on and it was nearing it's shelf life termination so had to go LOL ! On other stuff i like to experiment so i have currently 4 different rubbers i would normally use for varied things. And now a 5th ( urethane blended ) which i plan to do a couple of new experiments with. My bench like most guys looks like a micro bomb went off LOL ! Trick now as i am SOoooo behind on things is to squeeze in some fun FOR ME ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So I went to Henry's last weekend and seen a guy running his Indy car with Cow Tires and they looks crazy going around the track!!
> 
> I gotta have me a set Bear :thumbsup:


*Ya Joe so spill the beans .... who was that goof LOL! Did ya tell him to MOoooove over so ya could pass ? PM me and tell me what 2 colors ya what in a Cow tire combo and i will see what i can do when i get some time ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------

